# [solved] wicd-1.7.0: Not reporting wireless networks;

## Joseph K.

wicd had been running flawlessly for me, until recently.  Unfortunately, wicd usually does it's thing and I don't take any notice of it, so the problem may have begun longer ago and I didn't realise until recently.  Although wicd is not working properly, scanning and connecting to wireless networks is fine using wpa_supplicant directly.  The problem came to my attention because I took my laptop somewhere new.

So, the problem is that the GTK program is not showing any wireless networks.  Wicd still connects to my home network that I have previously configured.  If I click Refresh, the "Scanning..." text appears and never disappears.  If I click Preferences or About, nothing happens.  This is what makes me think that it is a GTK-related problem.  I'm a bit puzzled by it, since it seems to have come out of nowhere and other GTK applications are fine.  Any help appreciated, thanks.Last edited by Joseph K. on Wed Jul 21, 2010 1:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

try launching the wicd client from a console?

----------

## Joseph K.

Thanks.  Sometimes I forget to do obvious things like that.   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> refreshing...
> 
> ESSID : johnstreet
> 
> ESSID : wildoates
> ...

 

Looks like something is going wrong with DBus.  I'll have to look into it further later.

----------

## Joseph K.

Aha!  I've made progress.  By running wicd (the daemon) in the foreground, I've discovered that it runs fine... until the user client starts.  The moment I run wicd-gtk, then the wicd-daemon process does this:

```
9915: assertion failed "!(connection)->have_connection_lock" file "dbus-connection.c" line 1437 function _dbus_connection_handle_watch

  /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3() [0x4ac353ea]

Aborted

```

(9915 is the pid.)  After I downgraded sys-apps/dbus back to 1.2.3-r1, the problem is solved!

----------

## idella4

could you place [solved] adjacent to the thread title please?

----------

## depontius

This doesn't seem [solved] to me.  One stable package requiring another stable package to be downgraded means that there is a problem.  Shouldn't a bug be filed against either wicd or dbus for this?  I would think that [solved] is when all of the up-to-date stable packages work together correctly.  I guess we don't have a tag for [workaround] or [workaround/bug filed], but maybe we should.  (especially if it could be shorter than my examples)

----------

## Joseph K.

You're right that there is a problem, for which there is a bug filed (#329133) and ultimately (although not immediately) solved.  However, my support question in these forums requires no further attention and so I consider it to be solved.  Cheers!   :Smile: 

----------

